# MEZ Boot loop can't get into recovery, but I can get into download mode. Help!



## NightowlJan (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi. I am a noob but I have flashed several roms and I use odin and kinda understand stuff but I still get very confused. So I decided to upgrade to the latest nightly from cm10. My phone had been acting weird and I had to go into recovery to get it turn on one day, and I tried booting it up in an older rom but I forgot to do the whole wipe dalvik/cache/data thing. And ever since it just keeps rebooting over and over. I can , however get into download mode. I do not know what to do from here. I have the latest nightly for cm10 installed on my computer but when I go into Odin, I do not see any PIt or TAR files to use.

I originally flashed cm10 from a different computer so I do not still have any old roms on this computer. I cannot access anything on the sd card becasue my computer does not has an sd slot to use.

Help!!

Jan


----------



## bennerv (Feb 9, 2013)

I would use odin to flash back to stock. There is a tutorial here with all the files you need: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/34614-odin-stock-mesmerize-and-showcase-files-multiple-carriers/

Then I would reflash the latest nightly after using RomKonverter, or just using the specific Mez file. Any other questions just comment.


----------



## NightowlJan (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you for that! I was able to flash to stock gingerbread. I want to get to the latest nightly of cm10 though now. I know that usually you have to flash to an earlier version first, right? Or can I just do the rest from my phone without odin? i still have the roms in there from when i did this a while back. hmm... thinking...


----------



## bennerv (Feb 9, 2013)

You should just be able to flash to the latest nightly... but you may have to flash the nightly a few times when updating from gingerbread. Don't forget the latest gapps here: http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/Google_Apps. First flash you nightly from recovery mode after wiping the phone clean. Then flash it again right away, and finally flash gapps.

At this point you wouldn't need odin any more unless you had problems with the latest nightly which caused your phone to crash. Then you should odin back to stock and repeat the process with a newer or older version of the nightly.

Good Luck!


----------

